# $7/m 2GB RAM VPS - Crissic Solutions, LLC



## SkylarM

*Crissic Solutions, LLC - VPS Done Right*

_*Use the Coupon code: HALFOFF for 50% off for life!*_ - On our Proton and Atom packages only.

? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?

? *2GB SPECIAL*


? *Cores:* 5
? *Dedicated RAM:* 2048 MB
? *vSwap:* 4096 MB
? *Disk:* 100 GB
? *Bandwidth:* 5000 GB
? *IPs:* 1 (additional IPs available)

Price:

*$21.99/month* - *$7/m LIMITED TIME OFFER*

*Order Now*

? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?


 We are currently developing an in-house control panel, but for now our clients can enjoy a fresh facelift Crissic style to the SolusVM control panel!

*Login Page
Account Management
Virtual Servers
VPS Control
DNS Control*



? *Test IP:* 208.84.135.34
? *Test File:* 10MB | 100MB | 1GB
? *VPS Control Panel:* SolusVM
? *Management:* Unmanaged
? *Server RAM:* 32GB DDR3 ECC
? *Processors:* Dual Intel Xeon L5520's
? *Disks:* SATA III RAID 10
? *Link Speed:* 1Gbps
? *DNS Services:* Full rDNS and DNS included FREE
? *Location:* Jacksonville, Florida in the GoRack datacenter

? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?

? *Micro*

? *Cores:* 2
? *Dedicated RAM:* 256 MB
? *vSwap:* 512 MB
? *Disk:* 25 GB
? *Bandwidth:* 1000 GB
? *IPs:* 1 (additional IPs available)

Price:

*$3.99/month*

*Order Now*

? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?

? *Neutron*

? *Cores:* 3
? *Dedicated RAM:* 512 MB
? *vSwap:* 1024 MB
? *Disk:* 50 GB
? *Bandwidth:* 2000 GB
? *IPs:* 1 (additional IPs available)

Price:

*$5.99/month*

*Order Now*

? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?

? *Proton*

? *Cores:* 4
? *Dedicated RAM:* 1024 MB
? *vSwap:* 2048 MB
? *Disk:* 75 GB
? *Bandwidth:* 3000 GB
? *IPs:* 1 (additional IPs available)

Price:

*$11.99/month* - $5.99/m after HALFOFF coupon

*Order Now*

? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?

? *Atom*


? *Cores:* 5
? *Dedicated RAM:* 2048 MB
? *vSwap:* 4096 MB
? *Disk:* 100 GB
? *Bandwidth:* 5000 GB
? *IPs:* 1 (additional IPs available)

Price:

*$21.99/month* - $10.99/m after HALFOFF coupon

*Order Now*

? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?

_*Use the Coupon code: HALFOFF for 50% off for life!*_ - this is limited to our Proton and Atom packages ONLY.


**UNMETERED 100mbps Bandwidth (~32TB per month)* Each VPS is limited to 100mbps. Each node is on a 1gbps line. Bandwidth is offered as best effort.*


*No Bull**** Policy*

*Our objective is not to lie to customers*, or sugar coat what our offers really are. *We oversell our services*


----------



## drmike

Yet a another new company and offer to me 

Welcome to the site @SkylarM!


----------



## Kalam

SkylarM said:


> We NEVER oversell our services!





SkylarM said:


> *UNMETERED 100mbps Bandwidth (~32TB per month)* Each VPS is limited to 100mbps. Each node is on a 1gbps line. Bandwidth is offered as best effort.


So each node only has 10 VPS's on it?


----------



## Vijay

Location?.. # of vCPU's?....


----------



## Night

vijayrajah said:


> Location?.. # of vCPU's?....



Not sure of vCPUs, but their site says the following for location:



> Jacksonville Network - 800 Water St.
> Our Jacksonville network is located in the very heavily fortified 800 Water St. facility. 800 Water St. is home to the Federal Reserve Bank of Atlanta Jacksonville Branch. This facility is very heavily fortified with armed federal guards onsite. The facility has fully redundant power and cooling systems, and is built to withstand the most extreme conditions. Our Jacksonville network consists of a BGP blend of nLayer, Level3, and Time Warner Telecom (TWTC).


.. which is GoRack in Jacksonville, FL


----------



## SkylarM

Overall structure modified, looks prettier 



Kalam said:


> So each node only has 10 VPS's on it?


Bandwidth isn't dedicated per client. More clarification is needed for the unmetered side of things. Bandwidth is provided as fair use. If 10 clients are using 100Mbps constantly while following our TOS/AUP then we would migrate some clients to different nodes to balance this out some. I'm not sure why the no-overselling bit managed to make it in the post, need to proof read my own post better next time .



vijayrajah said:


> Location?.. # of vCPU's?....


Location is in the GoRack datacenter in Jacksonville, Florida. Each VPS is given access to 4 cores.


----------



## Asama

Apache 2 Test Page http://hostwhois.net/crissic.net


----------



## SkylarM

Asama said:


> Apache 2 Test Page http://hostwhois.net/crissic.net


Working on resolving it now, website should be back up momentarily.

Client services are unaffected and clients can email us for support in the interim.

Sorry about that, all is working again.


----------



## shovenose

You could rename Portal Home to Home in the WHMCS lang file


----------



## Ollie

Their theme looks nice :>


----------



## coreyman

This offer seems interesting but I'm unsure how they can offer a 100mbps unmetered port. Even if I purchase the maximum package for $10.99/mo they would have to be getting this server for sub $100 to be making a profit even with overselling. I'm sure a lot of people could use that 100GB of disk space for backup space and use that full 100mbit every few hours.


----------



## SkylarM

coreyman said:


> This offer seems interesting but I'm unsure how they can offer a 100mbps unmetered port. Even if I purchase the maximum package for $10.99/mo they would have to be getting this server for sub $100 to be making a profit even with overselling. I'm sure a lot of people could use that 100GB of disk space for backup space and use that full 100mbit every few hours.


All of our equipment is owned and colocated. This offer is a promotional offer only and not something we regularly offer at said pricing. With time profit margins will go up, but right now the focus is getting our brand known for it's reliability, uptime, and support. We're making a profit with the above pricings, it's just much smaller than the end goal -- which I am okay with 

If you want to read more on our overselling practices with a more in depth explanation, I'd like to point you HERE. We have the capabilities to migrate VPS between nodes to keep things running as smoothly as possible for every customer, even those using our services as a backup solution that may utilize most or all of their service.


----------



## coreyman

SkylarM said:


> All of our equipment is owned and colocated. This offer is a promotional offer only and not something we regularly offer at said pricing. With time profit margins will go up, but right now the focus is getting our brand known for it's reliability, uptime, and support. We're making a profit with the above pricings, it's just much smaller than the end goal -- which I am okay with
> 
> 
> If you want to read more on our overselling practices with a more in depth explanation, I'd like to point you HERE. We have the capabilities to migrate VPS between nodes to keep things running as smoothly as possible for every customer, even those using our services as a backup solution that may utilize most or all of their service.



Do you do custom plans? Also - seeing a plan named Atom is a little confusing. At first I was thinking "what these guys are going to put me on a dedicated atom server if I choose this package?"


----------



## SkylarM

coreyman said:


> Do you do custom plans? Also - seeing a plan named Atom is a little confusing. At first I was thinking "what these guys are going to put me on a dedicated atom server if I choose this package?"


We can discuss custom plans, please open a ticket (or toss me a PM here) with what you are looking for.

Appreciate the feedback on the package names, I will look into something less confusing.


----------



## SkylarM

Post updated, now offering a 7/m VPS LIMITED TIME OFFER

? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?

? *2GB SPECIAL*


? *Cores:* 5
? *Dedicated RAM:* 2048 MB
? *vSwap:* 4096 MB
? *Disk:* 100 GB
? *Bandwidth:* 5000 GB
? *IPs:* 1 (additional IPs available)
? *Link Speed:* 1Gbps


Price:

*$21.99/month* - *$7/m LIMITED TIME OFFER*

*Order Now*

? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?


----------



## Amitz

I knew that I heard your name before... So this is you?

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1260952


----------



## SkylarM

Yes it is.


----------



## Amitz

Thank you for the confirmation!


How much time has passed since your last venture in the hosting industry?


----------



## SkylarM

Amitz said:


> Thank you for the confirmation!
> 
> 
> How much time has passed since your last venture in the hosting industry?


Crissic was my last venture many years ago. I helped a few friends from time to time, but nothing serious ever occurred, was very minimal odd jobs.


----------



## Amitz

Well, all the best then!


----------



## drmike

I was going to jump on this offer with my fangs out about things.  Glad @SkylarM has been upfront and honest.

Like others said on WHT, second chances or maybe fourth chances are part of life/society.

Hoping you do it right this time.  Stay far away from any quarterly, annual or other long time plans as people won't trust you on that -- at least for a year or two.


----------



## SkylarM

buffalooed said:


> I was going to jump on this offer with my fangs out about things.  Glad @SkylarM has been upfront and honest.
> 
> Like others said on WHT, second chances or maybe fourth chances are part of life/society.
> 
> Hoping you do it right this time.  Stay far away from any quarterly, annual or other long time plans as people won't trust you on that -- at least for a year or two.


I appreciate the kind words. To be honest I'm not a huge fan of lengthy contracts anyways. I feel like I wouldn't pay for it, so why would others. You shouldn't be locked into your provider. Long contracts make companies complacent with what they offer. I want to give a reason for each and every client to renew at the end of each month.


----------



## drmike

Interesting location in Jacksonville too   Not a ton of offers out of there.  

I almost went and colo'd some gear there but some of the peering in the past had some regular blips that I was concerned about.  Wasn't their fault, but one of my providers.


----------



## titanicsaled

SkylarM said:


> ??For a limited time only, get 100Mbps UNMETERED Free with your order!(this does not include the $7/m VPS SPECIAL??


 

Does this mean I can get unmetered bandwidth for free with the Micro or Neutron packages?


----------



## SkylarM

I'll edit out the post, but unfortunately the free unmetered offer is not being offered anymore. You can get it for an additional $5/m though.


----------

